

Laura Poitras Interview on Citizenfour - diafygi
http://www.salon.com/2014/10/23/laura_poitras_on_snowdens_total_preternatural_calm/

======
diafygi
I saw the film last night, and it is incredibly well done. It's crazy to see
the actual events unfold right there in the room with Snowden. Go see it.

